# Brenda Heist: How to come back from the dead



## KnowOneGnome (May 3, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22362835
Here's the story but figured this be as good a place as any to ask, anyone here maybe know her? Be interested to see what became of her resurrection.

Hell for that matter any of you all dead? Was a good read. Immeadiately thought of STP when I finished.


----------



## thapoet (May 3, 2013)

i dont judge her for disappearing, or even for walking away from her kids, none of that. maybe in her fucked up mind she was doing right by her kids, who knows. and god knows i have done some fucked up stuff in my life that makes me no better.... BUT, the reappearing in the kids life after they have mostly come to grips that mommy is dead..... imo, she should have kept the lie going.... for their sake.... i suggest googling her name, there are some more revealing stories and picks... living in a fancy house as a maid... pics of her drinking and havin a grand ole time on the boardwalk.... more to "lovie smith" than meets the eye....


----------



## Benny (May 3, 2013)

It appears she went on a drinking binge for ten plus years. She looks pretty tore back. It's a good thing her husband didn't get charged with murder because most do when their wives disappear during a divorce.


----------



## KnowOneGnome (May 4, 2013)

I would venture to say that was likely more than booze but just an assumption there obviously. Yeah her husband got lucky as hell. I had no clue about the disappearance thing leading to death claims that's pretty awesome.


----------

